# Rooster Replacements Make to Colorado



## numbskull (Nov 21, 2013)

Barley & Acorn Goat from Jessica's herd in NH made it to Colorado in one piece ...much to Peanut's chagrin!






Cheers, Steve/CO


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Great video! Hope they all get along fine!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny! Glad they made it to their destination just fine. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome video! That's a long ways to go to buy goats. They must've been pretty special! Did you get a lot of funny stares on the highway when your goats peeked out the window at passing cars? We always got a lot of funny looks when our goat would ride in the back seat of our Buick.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanno said:


> Awesome video! That's a long ways to go to buy goats. They must've been pretty special!


I was thinking the same thing. I'm driving 800 miles, one way, in the spring to pick up my 4 Obers kids and I thought that was a long ways. 

Congrats...glad you all made it back safe and sound.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! Great video and beautiful animals


----------

